

Google Maps is now available for iPhone - pdknsk
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/google-maps-is-now-available-for-iphone.html

======
xoail
Just downloaded. Looks nice and completely re-done. iPhone is cool again :)

------
wanghq
I like this "Here’s a helpful hint for the new app: if you see something off,
simply shake your phone to send us feedback. "

The next release will send feedback if you shake your head :)

------
ghshephard
See main thread with comments on the new Google Maps for iOS here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4914089>

------
dexcs
Google Maps is just THE map out there. Never seen such a detailed version.
Apple, TomTom, Microsoft and all the others are years behind... Great to have
it on the iphone again...

------
sk5t
Well, partially available - I'm seeing "The item you tried to buy is no longer
available" thanks to the wonky ITMS CDN.

------
ChuckMcM
Can't wait until they ship an iPad version.

